# New Style of Windsocks



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Theres a guy down here in Nebraska making some new windsocks that are pretty pimp........the feather detail is screenprinted on making for good detail.

Not trying to spam or anything but know it can be hard to find windsocks sometimes this time of year, plus they are made in the great state of Nebrasky! :beer:


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

> Not trying to spam or anything


Naah, you just posted the website on every hunting forum U can find. :lol:


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

Ihave seen the new windsocks too. They look pretty good. I think I will be ordering some this spring. I saw the first production of blues...they looked great....but he decided to do a little tweaking before he prints anymore of them. Hopefully they are ready to ship in a week or two.

Pete


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Well I posted it on the refuge and huntingsnows.com and this one......i visit alot more hunting websites than those 3 but consider these to be the top ones for snowgoose hunters.

Sorry if you think its spam, I was just excited to see another goose decoy produced in Nebraska. I think its pretty cool my home state is producing so many decoys....with sillosocks, fritzgrove, and now photosocks. Tell me again MnToolbag what decoys does the great state of Minn. produce?


----------



## walleyesandwings (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey MN Diver. AND??? It is a good thing that no one EVER puts Jim Jones's site on the net. It is called....referring a good product.

Pete


----------



## MnDiver (Oct 1, 2002)

I was being Sarcastic.. Thought it was funny is all that it was on every site that I went to that day :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have seen better "paint" jobs than those. Prices aren't great either.


----------



## goose_caller (Jul 5, 2005)

djleye said:


> I have seen better "paint" jobs than those. Prices aren't great either.


Kind of what I thought, I would take my painted ones with stencils over those.....maybe the picture does not do them right but I can't imagine it would change much.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

So are you snowhunter at the Refuge?The mods there have discovered that snowhunter works for that company and have deleted all his posts that look just like the one above.If you are,then it is :spam:

If you aren't....no problem.

The same post on American Waterfowler doesn't count??


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i think they look really nice acctually might have to get some myself :beer:


----------



## true outdoorsman (Feb 16, 2006)

I was in scheels today for a bit. I saw they are now carrying these decoys. They look pretty sweet, better than anything else i've seen around here. You oughta go check out that swivel system, it's pretty smooth. Goin back tomorrow to pick up a few.

They did look better in person than on the site


----------

